# When is my bloody Sony Ericsson P800 arriving???



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

The wait is too much. Still says 14 days..........


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

where you (EVENTUALLY) getting you're from ???

cause having seen the demo on line.. i want one now !!!


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

www.expansys.com

Cheapest and best place. I have spoken to them and they think it should be within 10 days - but I just got an email from Sony Ericsson UK as follows:

"Dear Mr Giles,

Thank you for contacting Sony Ericsson.

With regards to your enquiry concerning our P800 handset. We have been 
advised that the P800 handset will be available to the UK market by the end 
of February 2003.

Should you require any further information, please do not hesitate to 
contact us again.

Kind regards,

Phyllis Irving 
Sony Ericsson Customer Care Centre 
Tel: 08705 237 237 
Fax: 0845 300 2438 
[email protected] "

If you can't wait for the P800 (Like I can't), then this review is a comprehensive and good one.

http://mobile.burn.com/review.jsp?Id=141


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> If you can't wait for the P800 (Like I can't),


Will it be a life changing experience then ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2003)

or get it on ebay...

right NOW ! :-*


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Told you to get the imported onedidn't i  Identicle and only Â£300 more


----------

